# What helped you get pregnant (excluding sperm of course!) and bloods show no problem.



## Spudtastic

Ladies.
I am 36 and getting frustrated with TTC. We've been trying since before CHristmas 2013 and now it's the end of April 2015 and AF is about to arrive again. I've had two miscarriages in that time and I have dd who is 2.

After my mmc in JAn I had a bunch of blood work and tests done. I know I'm old and that it a factor in TTC. I had an erpc in Jan and I really feel my cycles have been messed up with the possibility of not always ovulating (not due to PCOS).

What I really want to know is there anything you did that you think helped get you pregnant, whether that be Maca, OPKs, Vit D, diet, more sex, acupuncture. Whatever it was I'd love to hear your story.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi spud,
Sorry to hear about your losses.
Me & oh planned to ttc starting August 2014. Before this we both took his n hers vitabiotics conception. I also took extra folate (solgar brand), omega 3, extra calcium with vit d and coq10. The month we conceived I drank maca, wheatgrass & spirulina each morning which was meant to go in nutribullet but I just had with water(was yuck). The maca really helped ewcm and I had 5 days compared to my usual 1/2 days.
We timed bd by using opk and also used a fertility gel and I took robutussin around O - 3 tsp a day.
I temped as well, used ff so I knew if I O'd. Well mission complete on cycle 3! Am now 31 weeks with baby boy!
I was 36 at time and oh is 46.

Hope this helps and good luck &#127808;

Forgot to add - I also started eating a full fat organic yogurt every day (I read this helps fertility) and swapped to organic milk which I have continued. I tried to get organic fruit veg & meat when it was more affordable &#128522;


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Heidi. 
I have a tub of alkalizing green powder and some maca, also meant for the blender, but I agree it tastes yuk so it has just sat on the shelf. I'm going to just suck it up. 
I've only just read about folate vs folic acid so I'm going to get some too.
I love yoghurt so I'm definitely going to give that a try.

Congratulations on your pregnancy and thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## nessaw

Hi spud. Sorry about your losses. We have been trying for over 4 years now. All tests clear including rmc testing. We now seemed to have cracked the getting pg part and hope that this time the staying pg part will be ok. For the last 3 pgs what has worked is using the cbfm (normal opks never seemed to work for me). We dtd every high and peak day with preseed. Was on normal multivitamins (invluding folic and vit d) but now on folic acid and baby aspirin, vit d, progesterone pessaries and liquid iron. And keeping everything crossed! Prior to this we dtd every other day due to thinking sperm count might be low but it wasn't. Each cycle we've dtd every high and peak we got pg-we had lots of time 9ff between mc. Good luck.x
Eta between mc1 and 2 we had 3 rounds of clomid which didn't work but evened my cycles out from different number of days a month to 26 days ov on cd12.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi neesaw. Sorry for your losses and congratulations on your pregnancy I saw you on another thread).

Thanks for the info on the cbfm. I just ordered one and I'm currently waiting for af to start so I can start using it  I hope dh has the stamina to dtd every high and peak  I'm sure he'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## lam_76

We used preseed, since we used it from the start im not sure if it actually helped or not but i got pregnant the second month of ttc!


----------



## mrs.e.e

This was us 6 years ago, we tried for years for our first all tests clear. Iui worked and we had our daughter. We tried again for nbr2 and ended up with Ivf that ended in mc. I then read a book called the better baby, completely changed what I ate ( I wasn't overweigt at all) to grass fed meat, high protein plus lots of nuts and seeds and supplemented pre natal vitamins with additional complex b. We had sex every other day for 1 month and caught naturally. Then 11 months after our son I was feeling really lethargic so I took some complex b for a few weeks and caught again !!! So I don't think it was one thing but a clean diet, lots of sex ( I know that's hard when you've tried for years but just go for it 1 month) and complex b x


----------



## mrs.e.e

Ps I'm 35


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks mrs e. I agree every time I've cleaned up my diet is when I've gotten pregnant. 

What is in complex b? Is it a b vitamin complex? I don't suppose you remember who the author of the book the better baby was do you?


----------



## bump2be

Preseed!


----------



## BlingyGal

Preseed and acupuncture. Mind you, we hadn't been trying long at all but maybe those things helped it occur more quickly!


----------



## Peanutt

Your story sounds very much like mine.
I'm 36 and we had been TTC since 2012 and I hadn't even so much as sniffed a BFP despite diet changes, regular exercise, preseed, conceive plus, primrose oil, grapefruit juice, etc. We went through all of the testing of the fertility clinic and everything was good. We were going to do IUI but it was just too expensive and insurance didn't cover anything. It would be $4,000 just for one cycle which would give us as much of a chance as a young healthy couple TTC (10-20% chance).

In August, about a week before O day, I took a trial pack of a meal shake called Shakeology. It's all natural and is like eating 5 or 6 salads worth of vitamins. I had friends taking it and they were talking about how good they felt with it and I still wanted to lose a few pounds. The trial was four shakes with different flavors. That month, I got a BFP! But at 5 weeks, I had a MC. :(
We kept trying and again, nothing was happening. I was giving up. I was looking up what it took to adopt. I mean, I had really just about given up.
I also decided I wanted to start back on the meal shake. I had started getting pretty depressed about TTC and thought I'd do diet and exercise before seeing a therapist.
The shake isn't cheap. 30 days worth is about $100 (which they say works out to about $4 a meal but still, the initial investment kinda hurts). I found some unopened on ebay for about $90 and free shipping. A lady had bought it, got pregnant and her OB doctor didn't want her taking it while pregnant (it has a lot of vitamin A and, combined with a prenatal, can be an overdose on Vitamin A. Some OB doctors are fine with it though because the Vitamin A is from beta-carotene which your body won't absorb if you already have enough). It has herbs in it which have been credited with helping TTC. 
I ended up getting it in the mail on CD 1 and took once a day. It's not extremely palatable so I would mix fruits, ricotta cheese (makes it taste like cheesecake), etc in it and would just suck it down. Well, that cycle I got my BFP! On 16 DPO, my beta was over 600. On 18DPO, my beta was over 1500!! Two days ago, I went in for an ultrasound and baby is measuring great at 8+2, great interval growth, with a HR of 162 so everything is going well!

I had stopped taking the meal shake a few days after my BFP. I did some online research and I just wasn't sure about some of the herbs since herbs aren't very well regulated and tested. Some of the herbs supposedly help conceive but also may cause miscarriage. Who really knows but I'd rather play it safe.

I don't sell the stuff. I just found it on ebay because I didn't want to deal with the whole beachbody coach and all the riffraff. If you do get some, the chocolate flavor is pretty bad and I love chocolate. Vanilla or strawberry are better. Get fruits and/or ricotta to add to it and that'll help a lot with the flavor. You can also find the little trial pack like I did on ebay so you can figure out what flavor you might like better before spending the $100.


----------



## Carybear

Try grinding chia seeds (2 tbs) in a shake every morning. I put in cherries, blueberries, strawberries and 1/2 banana and milk. I ovulated 8 days earlier.


----------



## lintu

i tried everything hun been TTC for two yrs, I am 35.

Was about to go on to clomid, there were no problems the odd squiffy cycle but other than that no reason what so ever, the last thing i tried was clinical reflexology and baby aspirin, did this for 2 cycles and got my :bfp: this week

oh and changed to full fat milk, apparently that helps :shrug:


----------



## Leikela

I have hypothyroidism and am a bit overweight so I had those factors against me but once I stabilized my thyroid levels, starting exercising almost every day, putting on lean muscle and eating a clean diet, I conceived my first child after 3 months of trying when I was 35 and delivered when I was 36. For baby #2, I was in the best shape of my life. I took my prenatal vitamins for a year before we tried and really cut out sugar and processed foods from my diet. I followed the 21 Day Fix diet and conceived my 2nd the first go around at 38 years old. I believe exercise and diet make all the difference in the world. We also used Preseed and OPK's as well. All the best to you!


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi spud!

Was lurking on ttc over 35 forum and saw your good news! Congratulations and I hope you have a great pregnancy! ( I never made it to ttc forum was giving it until the next bfn to join, then bfp! Still like to read how us mature *ahem* ladies are getting on ttc)

I guess you won't have to swig down the green gunk now!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you everybody for all your tips and help. I really appreciate the time you took to tell me what helped you. 

I got a surprise bfp yesterday. I must have ovulated on cd27 which is unusual (I think). 

I'm hoping for a sticky baby but I'm not feeling anything yet.


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks for the well wishes Heidipie


----------



## lintu

:wohoo: spud that's fab xx


----------



## Cookie1979

I'm 36 and it took 2 years to conceive this one, I don't know exactly what did it but these are the changes/things I did:

Reflexology
Losing weight
Drinking more water 
Cutting out caffeine

Also I had an hsg to check my tubes, took 3 lots of dye and ages to get it through, so I wonder if my tubes were a little gunked up. I fell pregnant the first cycle after having it done, but Id also been having reflexology for a while and my reflexologist had said my uterus felt great. So who knows, but something did it! :)


----------



## TTC First

I can not have a successful pregnancy without an IUI, progesterone, and aspirin. I get pregnant with an IUI and progesterone but I loose the baby if I don't take aspirin.


----------



## Dark_Star

-Sex every day- twice a day if possible. We DTD 1-2 times a day for 10 days solid. Yes it gets boring but I certainly got a result.
-Taking prenatal and Folic Acid 5mg (prescription strength) daily for several months.
-Use no lubricant or PreSeed. Other lubes kill sperm.
-Lady must "finish" every time (this opens the cervix).
-High protein diet. 


I am pregnant with twins at 36, and this is my first pregnancy to make it past 12 weeks. I became pregnant the first month I tried this time around.


----------

